# 2-dog crate ideas???



## ChukarBob

I have 2 Labs and am looking for a divided, 2-dog crate. I drive a Toyota Tacoma pickup, sometimes with, sometimes without, a canopy. What I would like is a crate that would fit in at the back of the pickup's bed, behind the wheel wells, or ahead of the wheel wells when I am not using the canopy. This crate should have separate doors for each compartment and the doors should face toward the back of the truck.

Right now I have those plastic crates with the wire mesh, spring loaded door latches. The problem is that I can't fit these crates side by side at the back of the pickup bed, so I have to maneuver the crates around to get both dogs in and out. It's a pain in the a--. I like the platic crates well enough, but no one makes a 2-dogger that I have found.

Any ideas???


----------



## ryanps18

Lioncountrysupply.com has a plastic two dog crate.

Cabelas has a alum. two dog box. Both should fit in the back of your truck.


----------



## gonehuntin'

Northstar Plastics.


----------



## Guest

Back in the '80s, I built a simple 2 dog crate out of plywood that had a slot in it with a router to put a divider in it. I cut out the doors drilled holes in them and when I put some straw in it, the labs I built it for were very comfy in my december hunts in Iowa and S dak. A fraction of the cost and you can build it to the exact specs of your truck. Now my labs are babied and ride in the cab with me. I thought thats why the mfg's made extended cabs!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

I was looking into aluminum boxes at one time here are some sites to look at:

http://www.pet-expo.com/aluminum_dog_boxes.htm

http://www.bordersprings.com/bstyle.shtml

If you google aluminum dog crates you'll find more. Be prepared to spend $400 plus, but they are durable.


----------



## daveb

Thsi should solve it...

http://www.dodgetrucks.org/


----------



## brianb

Google dog box

Mountain top fabricating
Ainley
Deerskin
Patriot
DeeZee

All have standard models and all will custom fabricate to your specifications


----------



## Mark Hays

You can not beat the quality of Ainley products.

http://www.ainleykennels.com/DogCrates.htm


----------



## gonehuntin'

Let me add, I would not get aluminum. Glass or stainless. The aluminum transfers to the dogs and you're forever trying to clean it off them.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

gonehuntin' said:


> Let me add, I would not get aluminum. Glass or stainless. The aluminum transfers to the dogs and you're forever trying to clean it off them.


I'm curious? If aluminum crates have had this problem that you say they have, why have countless field trialers, breeders, and hard core gundog owners been using these crates for years without any problems what so ever??


----------



## labsrule

Nothing out there compares with the Ainleys~


----------

